# Jasper's quite and trembling



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi guys, jasper is very quiet and trembling. He's just had his dinner has anyone experienced this? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no - poor jasper, is he cold, had a scare? Heard a bang?
How much is he trembling??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Was he off lead for a walk today? Could he have eaten something and having his dinner has brought on an unwell sensation?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been full of flu so he's not been out today. He's been a little quiet all day but he's been snuggled on sofa with me. It's just like a spooked sort of trembling and very clingy. He has wagged his tail now but still quiet xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He was outside, came in fine had a look what I was cooking for tea. I came in living room with my tea and he was sat on the opposite sofa. My husband sat down with his tea and sat next to jasper, he didn't even show any interest in micks food. That in itself made us suspect something was wrong. That's when we noticed he was acting strange. I'll keep an eye on him, if he's no better tomorrow I will get him checked over. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

All's well now, tail wagging and playing! Phew!!! Panic over xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jasper!!!! - maybe he felt a bit sick or something had upset him??
If it happens again, you know what to look out for & a trip to the vets would put your mind at rest.
I'm glad he's got a waggy tail again! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

If ruby ignored what we were eating - I'd be seriously worried!  x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He's got daddy's socks now, which has made him happy! He's very jumpy though, think something frightened him, goodness knows what. I was only in the next room. Other than that a bit of trapped wind, if only they could talk x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So true.... If it's trapped wind - you'll know about it later....
I know anything slightly out of place in the garden can spook ruby.
Ralph is much more laid back. 
Glad he's ok and chewing on a sock as per norm for most cockapoos!! Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear JB is better now... I think we need a picture  so we can see he is ok for ourselves.
Hope you are feeling better as well.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

By any chance were you cooking something which created a burning smell? That's not an insult to your cooking skills.. My OH was making tortilla wraps the other day and suddenly Gandhi started trembling with his tail between his legs, we think it was the smell of the burning flour creating some kind of instinct of wildfires or something! He was fine afterwards when it cleared but my OH said he's never seen him like it


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He's come to bed for a snooze whilst I read my book 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> By any chance were you cooking something which created a burning smell? That's not an insult to your cooking skills.. My OH was making tortilla wraps the other day and suddenly Gandhi started trembling with his tail between his legs, we think it was the smell of the burning flour creating some kind of instinct of wildfires or something! He was fine afterwards when it cleared but my OH said he's never seen him like it


Oooo that's interesting!! 
Hopefully we're getting a JB pick as per marzi' request.
I would like to request a Gandhi pic please?? X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats really interesting Grove, not sure Dudley reacts as I'm sure he has smelt burning a few times in our house! but next time I will check how he is. Glad little Jasper is fine again.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Grove said:


> By any chance were you cooking something which created a burning smell? That's not an insult to your cooking skills.. My OH was making tortilla wraps the other day and suddenly Gandhi started trembling with his tail between his legs, we think it was the smell of the burning flour creating some kind of instinct of wildfires or something! He was fine afterwards when it cleared but my OH said he's never seen him like it



I was cooking chicken tikka masala which he's used to spicy food cooking. The one thing I did notice was that my tin lantern that I put candles in had moved from the edge of the hearth to near the fire. I'm wondering if he'd knocked it and it had made him jump. He doesn't usually freak out that bad though. Most bizarre! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> View attachment 80697
> 
> He's come to bed for a snooze whilst I read my book
> 
> ...


I hope that's not 50 shades in research prior to the film release !!  x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's Apple Tree Yard! It's a bit like it, I suppose! Lol, been lost under my bed for ages. Seeing as though I can't hear anything because of my ear infection and continuous ringing in my ears I thought I may as well read. I let you know if it's worth a read 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jasper looks nice and relaxed.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yes a Gandhi pic would've lovely xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Jasper looks nice and relaxed.










He certainly is hahaha x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww he's growling and making dreaming noises now, probably dreaming of what scared him earlier. Bless him! I'm so relieved he's ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> It's Apple Tree Yard! It's a bit like it, I suppose! Lol, been lost under my bed for ages. Seeing as though I can't hear anything because of my ear infection and continuous ringing in my ears I thought I may as well read. I let you know if it's worth a read
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marks out of ten when you've finished please!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous boy! Gosh they do make us worry!

I would also like a Gandhi pic!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, I'm so glad he's back to normal  He's such a curly cutie, love the pic of him sprawled on his back  He still looks like a puppy!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

How is Jasper today? Did he just get scared of something then?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad Jasper is back to normal now. Bless him. I want to know about the book too Anyone going to see 'That' film?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Much better today, think it was trapped wind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Glad Jasper is back to normal now. Bless him. I want to know about the book too Anyone going to see 'That' film?



Will let you know, don't know if I dare go watch 50 shades at the cinema, lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Thats really interesting Grove, not sure Dudley reacts as I'm sure he has smelt burning a few times in our house! but next time I will check how he is. Glad little Jasper is fine again.


It seemed to be the actual strong burning smell as opposed to smoke (that sounds confusing but you could smell burnt toast without smoke, or have smoke without a burnt smell), the smoke alarm has gone off twice since we've had Gandhi and he was completely unfazed by that

Maybe it was a coincidence but it's all we could think of 

Glad jasper is ok now

Here is a photo of Gandhi today, he is a big boy now but still likes to have his nap/cuddle in the same position with his head under my chin


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh! He is such a cuddly boy, just like jasper! Gandhi you are beautiful xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely picture of you and Gandhi


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gandhi is a stunner, and he's kept his lovely deep red colour x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ghandi is all grown up and is as stunning as ever. Lucky you to have a cuddler that amazing.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Gandhi is a stunner, and he's kept his lovely deep red colour x


He has a lot of white highlights now on his lower back near his tail, don't have a photo of that just now though

Recently I thought he had deeper red highlights on top of his head but then I realised it was my lipstick from where I'd given him a kiss! 

I do enjoy our cuddles, it's one of my favourite parts of day


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless!! I lose count the amount of times jasper is kissed everyday! They are just so scrumptious aren't they 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Still jealous of you with your cuddle pups, Dudley does put up with me hugging him and when I kneel down he likes pushing his face against mine while I whisper sweet nothings in his ear!! he will occasionally lean against me on the sofa but does not really cuddle as such. Oh and both Jasper and Gandhi are totally gorgeous of course.


----------

